# Next Generation Starts in 2020?



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

If we go by the 18 year rule, the next generation after Z (Gen Alpha) is supposed to born in 2020. If Gen Y is 1982 - 2000, Gen Z 2001 - 2019, then the next generation must be 2020 - 2038. This probably means Gen Z culture officially dominates Gen Y in 2020 as well.

1982 in 2000 (18 years old)
2001 in 2019 (18 years old) 
2020 in 2038 (18 years old)


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Before defining the end of Gen Z we should define the beginning. 

Let me respond to something you said: 

_"This probably means Gen Z culture officially dominates Gen Y in 2020 as well."_

If Gen Z culture supposedly starts in 2020, why aren't 2002 borns the beginning of Z, in your concept, since they're the ones are graduating by then? This question then leads to my original point about defining the beginning before the end: 

Why should 2001 be the beginning of Gen Z? 

It's a question that honestly no one can answer without throwing in the "born in the new millennium" crap. 

Tell me something I don't know and maybe we can talk.

**Challenge:See if you can find any reasonings that are *not* shallow and arbitrary.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Millenium_01 said:


> Before defining the end of Gen Z we should define the beginning.
> 
> Why should 2001 be the beginning of Gen Z?
> 
> ...


Like George W Bush becoming the 43rd President of the United States or the September 11 Terror Attacks that impacted the world in history.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

And? 

Those are important events, granted, but there was still a great event that impacts Gen Z beyond those two: 

the internet boom in 1995. 

If people never shut up about the fact that Gen Z is "always on their phones" then wouldn't it make sense to tie the phenomenon back when the internet actually was becoming widespread? 

I'm not saying the global and even domestic events are not on Gen Z's agenda. 

I _am_ saying that in order to figure out when the next generation actually started, it's important to find _key_ traits and characteristics of the generation and when they could have started. 

In finding those generational characteristics, one can see that dependence of the internet is most certainly the most highlighted trait of Gen Z. 

If smartphones are a key "Gen Z" trait, then it would only make sense to trace it back to the internet.
Why? 
Because without the internet smartphones are useless. 

Of course, the iPhone came out in '07, so that's when the "phone" phenomenon could have hypothetically began, at the _earliest_. 


But if we say Gen Z started in '07, then that would essentially make everyone born circa 82-06 a Millennial. Which is just dead wrong. 

Since the internet had been widespread 12 years prior, then it would make sense that the foundation for technological communication was already in the process of being built. 

In other words what I'm trying to say is that before 2001, there were several _important_ building blocks to shaping how Gen Z would operate. 2001 might have been the beginning of the new millennium, but there were several things that already happened that would change how people born 5/6/7 years prior would live. Not just 2001 borns. 

9/11 and Bush's presidency might have been huge, but not *to* Gen Z. Their "happening" has nothing to do with the "beginning" of Gen Z. If anything, these events seem almost "historical" for Gen Z'ers. Especially for those who weren't even born yet. Ask any Millennial and they'll tell you the impact of those events, from *recollection*. Try asking someone born in the mid-late 90s, and you'll get a completely different narrative.



*If you're going to start Gen Z based on events, then do it with people who a) couldn't acknowledge the importance at the time b) the majority who couldn't remember it or c) weren't even alive when it happened. 

Not with the people who were born in that year. Big NO-NO. 

Because, really, what difference would it make between them and people born a couple years prior and a couple years younger? 

Nothing. 

Because the events would have impacted none of them. 


You could say that me stating Gen Z's beginning in '95 due to the internet starting is hypocritical. But notice how I always group them as Y/Z cusps. Why should they be any different from '94ers? 

At least the '95ers get a lenient grouping, with characteristics of both generations (they are borderline, after all). 

But why 2001ers always get the crap for being a) worlds apart different from 2000ers, or b) more like 2002 borns than 2000 borns, is _way beyond me_. 

They are/were: 
a) 2000s kids 
b) 10s teens 
c) 10s graduates 
d) born before 9/11 


So if you strip apart the tedious "early-mid-late" divisions they are honestly no different from those born a couple years prior. We like to say that there are different parts of a decade, but at the end of the day *it's still the same decade*. By the time we're all adults no one will even freakin' care. Nostalgia is always based on _decades_ not "early-mid-late" groupings or whatever people like dividing based on.

It's an amazement how 81ers are always with late or mid-late 70ers.
" " 91ers are always with late or mid-late 80ers. 

But 2001ers? 

" oh wait, they were born after the clock struck midnight in the 20th century- *gasp* they _*must*_ be *sooooo* different!" 

:dry:


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

MrBlack stole the original post of this thread from a thread on inthe00s:

Next Generation Starts in 2020?



> If we go by the 18 year rule, the next generation after Z (Gen Alpha) is supposed to born in 2020. If Gen Y is 1982 - 2000, Gen Z 2001 - 2019, then the next generation must be 2020 - 2038. This probably means Gen Z culture officially dominates Gen Y in 2020 as well.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

SharksFan99 said:


> MrBlack stole the original post of this thread from a thread on inthe00s:
> 
> Next Generation Starts in 2020?
> 
> ...


Shh don’t tell them.. 

i only wanted a explanation and Millenium gave the full source to it


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mrblack said:


> Shh don’t tell them..
> 
> i only wanted a explanation and Millenium gave the full source to it


An explanation for what, lol


----------

